# The bangs are gone



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

I finally told the groomer that they could cut JoJo's bangs all the way. As cute as I think she is with the little topknot it just was not going to work out she can see now. Here's some pics. S





















he's getting so big I love her so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

JoJo looks adorable with her bangs!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

JoJo is a cutie!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cute.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I like that look. Maybe I should try something like that with Willow. Don't they call that cut a visor? I had something similar done on Willow but later decided to let all the hair on top grow, but if it's not tied up in a topknot she looks like a sheep dog.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So cute I like his new looks! He feels very comfortable with his new hair.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

JoJo looks grayt! I have been getting Raffi's cut for a while now. Wednesday is his first full puppy cut!


----------

